# εστάλη



## skimmedlatex

Γιατί λέγεται στο τηλέφωνό μου ότι ένα μύνημα δεν "εστάλη". Είναι ένα ίχνος της καθαρεύουσας; Ακόμα και σήμερα χρσιμοποιούνται πολλές εκφράσεις της καθαρεύουσας, έτσι δεν είνια; (Π.χ. "ελξάτε" και "ωθήσατε"; )​


----------



## Perseas

skimmedlatex said:


> Γιατί λέγεται στο τηλέφωνό μου ότι ένα μύνημα δεν "εστάλη". Είναι ένα ίχνος της καθαρεύουσας; ​


​Ακριβώς. Πάντως το "εστάλη" φαίνεται πιο κομψό από το "στάλθηκε".​​


skimmedlatex said:


> Ακόμα και σήμερα χρσιμοποιούνται πολλές εκφράσεις της καθαρεύουσας, έτσι δεν είνια; (Π.χ. "ελξάτε" και "ωθήσατε"


Το "έλξατε" και το "ωθήσατε" πριν από λίγα χρόνια χρησιμοποιούνταν πιο πολύ απ' ό,τι σήμερα.


----------



## skimmedlatex

Ευχαριστώ πολύ για την διευκρίνιση!


----------



## sotos

Θα είχε πλάκα αν αντί "έλξατε" έγραφε "τραβάτε".


----------



## skimmedlatex

Τι εννοείτε με "θα είχε πλάκα", πως ακουγόταν αυτό για έναν Έλληνα; δεν χρησιμοποιείται καθόλου το "τραβάτε";
(Εμείς στα τσέχικα δεν έχουμε πρόβλημα, χρησιμοποιούμε το "sem" (εδώ) και το "tam" (εκεί).)


----------



## dmtrs

skimmedlatex said:


> Τι εννοείτε με "θα είχε πλάκα", πως ακουγόταν αυτό για έναν Έλληνα; δεν χρησιμοποιείται καθόλου το "τραβάτε";



It would be the wrong verb to use in this context, although it has the same meaning more or less.
Like in English you would not say (I think) 'draw the door' or 'pull the curtains' although _pull _and _draw _are synonyms.
And past (αόριστος - _τραβήξτε)_ would be the correct tense_; τραβάτε _is in present tense (ενεστώτας) and indicates continuous movement.


----------



## skimmedlatex

Αχ, ναι, έχετε δίκιο. Στον αόριστο όμως θα μπορούσε να χρησιμοποιειθεί χωρίς να ακούγεται πολύ περίεργα;


----------



## Andrious

Μιλώντας πάντα για αυτοκόλλητα σε πόρτες, σχεδόν όλα γράφουν "ΕΛΞΑΤΕ" και "ΩΘΗΣΑΤΕ". Δε νομίζω να έχω δει κάποιο "ΤΡΑΒΗΞΤΕ" ή "ΣΠΡΩΞΤΕ". Ίσως να υπάρχουν κάποια "ΤΡΑΒΗΞΤΕ ΠΡΟΣ ΤΑ ΕΞΩ" ή "ΣΠΡΩΞΤΕ ΠΡΟΣ ΤΑ ΜΕΣΑ", που φυσικά είναι πλεονασμός.


----------



## skimmedlatex

Ευχαριστώ!


Andrious said:


> Μιλώντας πάντα για αυτοκόλλητα σε πόρτες, σχεδόν όλα γράφουν "ΕΛΞΑΤΕ" και "ΩΘΗΣΑΤΕ". Δε νομίζω να έχω δει κάποιο "ΤΡΑΒΗΞΤΕ" ή "ΣΠΡΩΞΤΕ". Ίσως να υπάρχουν κάποια "ΤΡΑΒΗΞΤΕ ΠΡΟΣ ΤΑ ΕΞΩ" ή "ΣΠΡΩΞΤΕ ΠΡΟΣ ΤΑ ΜΕΣΑ", που φυσικά είναι πλεονασμός.


----------



## Perseas

Andrious said:


> Μιλώντας πάντα για αυτοκόλλητα σε πόρτες, σχεδόν όλα γράφουν "ΕΛΞΑΤΕ" και "ΩΘΗΣΑΤΕ".


Ή "ΣΥΡΑΤΕ".


----------



## skimmedlatex

Perseas said:


> Ή "ΣΥΡΑΤΕ".


Αχ ναι, υπάρχει και αυτό. Ευχαριστώ.


----------

